# Dolphin 24 hour website link



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Hi Roy

Hope you don't mind me posting this link to another website. Please delete it if it breaks any rules or causes offence! Anyway there's some info on the Dolphin 24hr watch at www.vostok.ch/, it says it has a Chinese movement and that it's very reliable. Any comments?

All the best

Paul


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I don't mind, theirs ate Â£70.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

IS this Chinese movement any good?

IS it a jewelled lever shock protected movement, and is it as good as a 7S26?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Griff, it is very good and shock protected, as good as a Seiko ? It keeps time and runs well so I supose it is.


----------



## Owen (Mar 14, 2003)

It also says that the case is made by Raketa. The sight gives the impression that Vostok and Raketa are related companies, I don't know whether that's right or not. The watch looks even better in the flesh than on screen. Mine arrived today!







Thank you, Roy.

The hands are particularly attractive in my opinion. One rather curious feature is that the hands, which are filled with a white paint, glow luminously green in the dark and yet no part of the dial is similarly luminous.







Perhaps the hands have been taken from another model. It's still a very attractive watch, and I'm looking forward to using it.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

All white luminous compound glows green, even the stuff on Rolex's.


----------

